# Is it a good idea to sell Gyroids?



## Jibby (Oct 20, 2013)

In my locker space, I have a large number of Gyroids. Personally I don't really like them as furniture but I've heard that you should collect them. However, because I don't really like the look of them, the only thing I can do without selling them is to keep them in the locker which takes up a large amount of slots.

So my question is, should I just sell them, or would that be a stupid thing to do considering some of them can be quite rare. I could really use the extra bells as I haven't progressed too far into the game yet (still only have 1 room ).

So what would you do in this situation?
Thanks


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

You may as well sell them to players on the board for large amounts of bells.. XD.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 20, 2013)

Takoya said:


> You may as well sell them to players on the board for large amounts of bells.. XD.


Expect that nobody really wants them... xP


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 20, 2013)

I opened up a museum exhibit and I store my gyroids there.

DON'T sell the Brewsteroids. xD


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 20, 2013)

I have half of my gyroids in the museum too, the rest in a closed up player room and some in lockers.


----------



## Jibby (Oct 20, 2013)

You can store them in the museum? What kind of progression do you need for that or can you do it right away?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

Jibby said:


> You can store them in the museum? What kind of progression do you need for that or can you do it right away?



You have to get the second floor, and decorate the storage rooms with them.

You *can* decorate Club LOL with them by replacing the four gyroids in the back with the ones of your choice.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Expect that nobody really wants them... xP



Then sell them to retail or nookling's.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 20, 2013)

I sold all of mine except the Brewsteroids. Didn't see the point in keeping them when I don't really like them lol.


----------



## Jibby (Oct 20, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> I sold all of mine except the Brewsteroids. Didn't see the point in keeping them when I don't really like them lol.


Thanks for the advice 
What's so special about the Brewsteroids? I don't have any but I'm interested in why I shouldn't sell them if I do find some.


----------



## Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

You could wait until gyroids are premium at Re-Tail so you get double the bells.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 20, 2013)

Jibby said:


> Thanks for the advice
> What's so special about the Brewsteroids? I don't have any but I'm interested in why I shouldn't sell them if I do find some.



They're just really cool. That's about it 
If you don't like them, _maybe_ you'd have some luck getting a decent price for them. But I don't know.


----------



## beffa (Oct 20, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> I opened up a museum exhibit and I store my gyroids there.
> 
> DON'T sell the Brewsteroids. xD



oOPS

I SELL ALL MNE :C


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 20, 2013)

I sell all but the Brewsteroids...except I accidentally sold a Brewsteroid that I meant to put in Club LOL. :|


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 20, 2013)

I sell them after I've cataloged them. Speaking of which... Buying these for 99K + free gift
-dekkoid
-mega buzzoid
-mini drilloid
-mini howloid
-nebuloid
Visit my thread for more details http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Clothing-Pants-Accessories-and-Gyroids-99K-ea

Sorry to advertise


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

You get a good amount of bells for them.


----------



## Jibby (Oct 20, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> I sell them after I've cataloged them. Speaking of which... Buying these for 99K + free gift
> -dekkoid
> -mega buzzoid
> -mini drilloid
> ...



Sorry, I have none of those.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 21, 2013)

The Brewsteroids (4) you get from working at the cafe. I sell all of my gyroids (but not the Brewsteroids) except for maybe 5 or so. I keep them to use as gifts to villagers, if I can't come up with something better for them. There are just so many of the gyroids, you wouldn't be able to collect anything else if you kept all of them.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 21, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Expect that nobody really wants them... xP



It depends on how much you're asking. I always managed to sell gyroids here on the forums. I sell them for 10k each. I can only tend to get my villagers to buy them for ~8k in the ReTail flea market spaces. You may be able to get more than 10k here. I've never tried.


----------



## amybear91 (Oct 21, 2013)

I usually just sell mine to Retail because I'd rather have music in my house than gyroids.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd sell mine when gyroids are premium at Re-Tail. Otherwise, lately, I've been getting so lazy I don't even dig them up anymore. They are taking over my town. I was never a fan of the gyroids. Never had them in my house. They can be cute, but as a kid they were terrifying and wanted to kill me in my dreams.


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Keep the Brewstoids. You can do whatever for others though.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i sold all of mine and the ones that look like brewster. ^^; i was never really fond of them to begin with.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 21, 2013)

Man I'll take all your gyroids T A T I actually decorate my house with them.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 21, 2013)

i think it's a good idea. i never use them anyways, and you can make a fair amount of bells on them at re-tail. in WW, for some reason i kept all of the gyroids i dug up and i don't even know why. but definitely keep the brewsteroids.


----------

